# Lucky Reptile Rodent Cages



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone used these, got any pics of them set-up ???
How do you find them, easy to clean, space, movment etc

KIeron


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I use them, they're great, strong, no escapees, easy to clean, and hold good sized breeding colonies, I'll go get some pictures for you.

They're available from Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order I believe.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep seen them there thanks,

Look forward to the pics, when will you have them ??


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Yep seen them there thanks,
> 
> Look forward to the pics, when will you have them ??


2 Mins, just uploading to Photobucket now!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry about the mess, they haven't been cleaned in 2 days!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Could an rub just be used with a modified lid? drill a hole in the side for the water bottle?
Cute mice btw : victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Could an rub just be used with a modified lid? drill a hole in the side for the water bottle?
> Cute mice btw : victory:


Thanks, just a shame they're being culled at the weekend! 

To be honest, I'm not sure, it all depends how chewable the plastic is!

The Plastic used for these is very solid stuff.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Thanks, just a shame they're being culled at the weekend!
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure, it all depends how chewable the plastic is!
> 
> The Plastic used for these is very solid stuff.


Ohh yeah never thought of that.
They are chewy little beggers. - well snakes gota eat :whistling2: 
Bet they had a good life of breeding, eating and sleeping :lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks which size ones have you got how many adults do you house in each one looks like a trio in the last pic, dont seem alot of room. do you leave all off them in together what you do if some have young ??


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

the small ones should house a 1.2 of mice the mediums should house a 1.5 of mice or 1.2 of multis gerbils ect and large should house a 1.2 of rats 



luke


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

we can order these too btw  havent got prices with me right now but can get them later if anyone wants a quote!!

WCR


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you place anything else in the cages with the animals other then the food and the substate, any bedding ???

how often do you clean them out. 

If they breed, do you take the ohter adult animals out the cage ??
Kieron


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

This is my original Mouse rack, we have no boxed it in and will put doors on it to as well 









this is my mouse/hamster/rat racks i have two will be making a fourth soon


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, bosshog, nice set-up you have there. 

What hamsters do you breed ??? Are these for feeders.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i breed syrians  the syrians are for the petshops there buy any babies i breed


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Cool, i have two syrians have thought about trying to breed them before but only thought about it for a while, never sure if the female is in heat lol. 

Kieron


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I use RUB's.

Syrians come into heat every four days.
Put them together in a neutral environment and if they dont' mate almost instantly she isn't ready so try each night until she allows the male to mate her.
Evenings, around 9pm, seems to be the best time for syrians to mate.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

i have a ginger one short hair and a long hair one that is white, can you mate them together or should i get another ginger one. Do you have to mate them a few times or once enough to get pregant. Also how long should you leave them at the business for ???

Got a pic of your RUB, what size are they ??


----------

